# Roadmaster Pacemaker



## jkent (Mar 25, 2014)

Roadmaster Pacemaker
I picked this up a while back and finally got around to putting it all together. 
No paint left on the fenders.
Complete bike otherwise.
JKent


----------



## jkent (Mar 25, 2014)

Does anyone know where I might be able to locate a new decal for the top down tube?
JKent


----------



## Nickinator (Mar 25, 2014)

have you tried using naval jelly on the fenders? might be worth trying. 
Also love the bike
Nick.


----------



## bicycle larry (Mar 25, 2014)

*road master*

reel nice bike i know memory lane in grand rapids ohio will have them. thats where i got my road master decals. all so bicycle bones . from bicycle larry


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 25, 2014)

bicycle larry said:


> reel nice bike i know memory lane in grand rapids ohio will have them. thats where i got my road master decals. all so bicycle bones . from bicycle larry




I don't think they have the "Pace Maker" decal. Why would you want to replace the one on it? BTW cool bike! V/r Shawn


----------



## jkent (Mar 25, 2014)

I would like to do a distress repaint on the Rack, Fenders, Chain guard, and headlight. And try to match the patina of the rest of the bike.
Has anyone ever seen a Pace Maker / Road master? This is the first I have ever seen. If you look up Pace Maker, The Mercury Pace maker is all that comes up.

I know Road master used a lot of different name badges, just wanted to know if this one is one that was used for a certain time or what?
JKent


----------



## BB Rider (Mar 25, 2014)

*Roadmaster Pace Maker*

There's an older thread on this forum that discusses prewar Roadmaster Pace Makers. Just type into the advanced search field "Roadmaster Pace Maker" and the thread entitled "Prewar Roadmaster?". As I recall Phil Marshall weighs in on the topic also.

Beautiful bike, by the way, great find! Please post the "after" photos.


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Mar 25, 2014)

Nice looking bike for sure, i like the colors on it!


----------



## jkent (Mar 25, 2014)

Very helpful information thanks for the posts!!
One thing I noticed is the color difference on the badge, I wonder why the colors are different?
On my badge it just has black and white with red back ground but on this badge the colors are completely different.


----------

